# Sync with Lightroom mobile not working



## richardripley (May 19, 2015)

Hello:

Ever since I upgraded to Lightroom 6 from Lightroom 5 I have been unable to use Lightroom mobile. For Lightroom 5 I was using the standalone version and when I upgraded to LR 6 I am using the CC version which should allow me to use LR mobile. I called Adobe about this and spent quite a few hours trying to straighten out the problem. I finally was told that my Creative Cloud license does not cover the use of LR mobile. LR 6 shows that my "Subscription has expired."

I am a community college instructor and I purchased my Creative Cloud subscription from *College Buys*. It is the Adobe Creative Cloud for Faculty 1 year subscription. The Creative Cloud subscription which I purchased includes 20 Adobe programs. No where on either Adobe's site or on *College Buys* site is it indicated that the subscription is "crippled." There is one reference to a particular vendor (Kivuto) that Adobe says does not provide LR mobile access. Please see the link below:

https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/lightroom-mobile-available-education-memberships.html

The thing is, I never purchased Creative Cloud from Kivuto and in fact the Help document listed above states, "Student & Teacher educational memberships purchased from Adobe.com, Amazon.com, and other third-party retailers (excluding Kivuto) aren't affected." I of course purchased my CC subscription from College Buys.

I went back and forth with Adobe about this over several days and was promised that I would be sent a link to a document that described why I wasn't able to use LR mobile. I never received any sort of document or a link to any Adobe document. I have never been able to find any such document on Adobe's sites.

LR mobile isn't essential to my work. It just would be nice to have.

Does anyone have any insight into the problem I am having? Any thoughts? Is there someone I can contact at Adobe who might be able to straighten this out?

BTW, I am a pretty patient person and Adobe's Tech Support and Customer Service throughout all of this was just HORRIBLE.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 19, 2015)

Well, it certainly looks as though you should have LRmobile access. When did you purchase the subscription? And would you mind posting a screenshot of the Help>System Info box? If I have that I may be able to pass it on to someone within Adobe (not their Customer Support) for them to look into. Can't guarantee it though!

BTW, if you open the new Activity Centre (click in the ID plate area), is there a line relating to Mobile Sync? If so what does it say?


----------



## richardripley (May 19, 2015)

*Mobile LR not working*



Jim Wilde said:


> Well, it certainly looks as though you should have LRmobile access. When did you purchase the subscription? And would you mind posting a screenshot of the Help>System Info box? If I have that I may be able to pass it on to someone within Adobe (not their Customer Support) for them to look into. Can't guarantee it though!
> 
> BTW, if you open the new Activity Centre (click in the ID plate area), is there a line relating to Mobile Sync? If so what does it say?



Hello Jim:

I purchased the one year subscription on 8/13/2014.

Here's a screen shot of the Help>System Info box:







If you need it I could upload the text of the System Info box.

The Mobile Sync area says:
First line: "Sync with Lightroom mobile        Start"
Next line: "Learn more"
Next line: "Join                                         Subscription expired"

If you would like a screen shot of that dialog, I'd be glad to provide it. Thank you for your help with this!


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 19, 2015)

OK, thanks. That message in the Activity Centre seems to indicate that the mobile subscription part has expired, so the question is why?

Any chance you could do a screen capture of that Activity Centre display? If you can I'll see if I can find someone in Adobe to talk to.


----------



## richardripley (May 19, 2015)

Hi Jim:

Thank you for following up on this. My LR mobile always worked with LR 5, which was a stand alone copy. When I switched over to LR 6, that's when LR mobile became unavailable. If I try to start a sync with Lightroom mobile, the program asks for my CC credentials and will not let me proceed.

Here's a screen shot showing the Activity Center (Sorry for the US spelling of Center-my wife is British so I understand!).

Thanks again!

Best - Richard


----------



## johnbeardy (May 19, 2015)

As in the other thread, I really think you need to make direct contact with Adobe. Your screenshot shows you're running LR under a CC licence but "Join                                         Subscription expired" indicates the cause of the problem. So I recommend you join Twitter and send a direct tweet to @adobecare.

John


----------



## richardripley (May 20, 2015)

johnbeardy said:


> As in the other thread, I really think you need to make direct contact with Adobe. Your screenshot shows you're running LR under a CC licence but "Join                                         Subscription expired" indicates the cause of the problem. So I recommend you join Twitter and send a direct tweet to @adobecare.
> 
> John



Good advice. I'll start a Twitter account and get in touch with Adobe. Hopefully whoever deals with LR problems at Adobe using Tweets will be more helpful than the folks at Adobe I have contacted in the past. Thanks!


----------

